# Hawk scroll saw FS Houston TX



## Hornnumb2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Any interest in a Hawk Scroll saw in the Houston Area? I don't use it and it just sits with the cover on it. Thanks Michael


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hi Hornnumb.

Just sent you a PM


----------

